# Wasser-Dickblatt (Crassula aquatica) = "Unkraut"?



## Taetzchen (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe eine Frage an Euch. Heute kam zusammen mit meiner Ufermatte von NG die Ufermatten-Start-Bepflanzung. Enthalten ist u.a. das Wasser-Dickblatt _Crassula aquatica_. Diese Pflanze, die ich spontan als __ Nadelkraut bezeichnet hätte, war mir bislang nicht geläufig, weshalb ich mich mal bei Nymphaion umschaute. Dort fand ich nur die _Crassula helmsii_, die nur eingeschränkt empfohlen wird, weil sie das Potenzial hat, heimische Pflanzen zu verdrängen, falls sie in die freie Natur gelangt. 
Gilt dies denn auch für die _Crassula aquatica_? Kann ich sie unbesorgt in den Teich pflanzen, oder muss ich befürchten, dass sie dort bald das Regiment übernimmt und sich kaum noch im Zaum halten lässt?

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasser-Dickblatt (Crassula aquatica) = "Unkraut"?*

Hallo Katharina

Crassula aquatica ist eigentlich der Name für das ausgestorbene einheimische __ Nadelkraut 
also wenn es das ist  

es wird doch "nur" crassula helmsii sein 

aber 

auch das ist in Gartenteichen ok.  

mir hat das "imzaumhalten" eher Spass gemacht 















aber eigentlich musste ich eher immer nachpflanzen 


mfG


----------



## Taetzchen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasser-Dickblatt (Crassula aquatica) = "Unkraut"?*

Hi Karsten,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! - Werde es dann wohl mal riskieren mit meinem Dickblatt - __ Nadelkraut - wie auch immer-Zeugs (hier der Artikel). Aber ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin, bis ich es einpflanzen werde.

Übrigens bestaune ich oft die Fotos, die Du von Deinem Teich online stellst. Toller Teich und gute Bilder - hoffentlich wird's bei mir auch mal richtig schön.

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasser-Dickblatt (Crassula aquatica) = "Unkraut"?*

Hi Katherina,

unter dem Namen __ Nadelkraut sind mittlerweile einige Arten im Umlauf die sich kaum unterscheiden. Was man da für ne Art hat/bekommt können selbst Botaniker nicht auf Anhieb sagen, zumal auch noch als die Namen wieder geändert werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasser-Dickblatt (Crassula aquatica) = "Unkraut"?*

Hallo,

die echte Crassula aquatica ist eine einjährige Pflanze, die nur über Aussaat vermehrt werden kann. Im Moment keimt sie erst, es ist also unwahrscheinlich, dass sie in einer Pflanzenlieferung mit dabei ist. Generell bieten Teichpflanzengärtnereien einjährige Pflanzen höchst selten an. Die Zeitspanne in der man solche Pflanzen versenden kann ist einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Taetzchen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasser-Dickblatt (Crassula aquatica) = "Unkraut"?*

Hallo Frank, hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge! Besonderen Dank an Werner - es ist wirklich super, einen richtigen Fachmann hier an Board zu haben 

Beste Grüße
Katharina


----------

